# Java Programm Zahlenraten



## Benji93 (7. Mrz 2017)

Hallo ich habe in der Schule eine Aufgabe bekommen das ich ein Zahlenratenprogramm@ Netbeans schreiben zw 1,2,3 soll.
Muss dann ein JFrameFrom oder auch GUI hinzufügen wo ich ein Zahl eingeben muss und dann spuck er mir entweder "du bist ein Seher" oder  "du bist blind" aus. Danke schon mal


----------



## thecain (7. Mrz 2017)

Und dein frage?


----------



## Benji93 (7. Mrz 2017)

Wie der Programmcode aussieht?


----------



## JStein52 (7. Mrz 2017)

Was davon kannst du denn ? Weisst du wie man Zufallszahlen erzeugt ? Weisst du wie man eine einfache GUI programmiert ?


----------



## Benji93 (7. Mrz 2017)

Ich weis das man dafür "random" benötigt mehr auch nicht


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mrz 2017)

Benji93 hat gesagt.:


> Wie der Programmcode aussieht?


Wie viel zahlst du? 




Benji93 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weis das man dafür "random" benötigt mehr auch nicht


Ihr werdet doch sicher irgendwelche Grundlagen behandelt haben?


----------



## JStein52 (7. Mrz 2017)

das hier erzeugt dir Zufallszahlen von 1 - 10

```
Random rand = new Random(System.currentTimeMillis());
    int zahl = rand.nextInt(10)+1;
```


----------



## krgewb (9. Mrz 2017)

@Benji93 Hast du es hinbekommen?


----------



## Benji93 (10. Mrz 2017)

jop


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Mrz 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> das hier erzeugt dir Zufallszahlen von 1 - 10 [...]


Die ausdrückliche Angabe des Seeds ist aber überflüssig, oder verfolgst du gerade i-ein pädagogisches Konzept?


----------



## JStein52 (10. Mrz 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> oder verfolgst du gerade i-ein pädagogisches Konzept?


 Ja genau.


----------



## JStein52 (10. Mrz 2017)

Falls er nachgefragt hätte dann hätte man ihm noch ein bisschen zu den Zufallszahlen sagen können:
- Der parameterlose Standard-Konstruktor von Random initialisiert den Startwert mit der Summe aus einem magischen Startwert und System.nanoTime(). usw. usw.


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Mrz 2017)

Das wird auf die langsame Einführung der Intervallhalbierung hinauslaufen...


----------



## JStein52 (10. Mrz 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Das wird auf die langsame Einführung der Intervallhalbierung hinauslaufen...


Du bist ja locker drauf heute  bist du im Wochenendmodus


----------

